# Bike Polo



## TexPhoto (Feb 15, 2017)

We have a n annual Bike Polo Tournament here in San Juan PR. Many of the players fly in, more than half from New York. It is a great combination of Sports shooting and people shooting. 



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 15, 2017)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Tex. 
Nice, some interesting shots. 
I notice a very personal approach to health and safety, from just a brain bucket to gloves and knee and elbow armour, is it a not very tightly governed sport? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 18, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tex.
> Nice, some interesting shots.
> I notice a very personal approach to health and safety, from just a brain bucket to gloves and knee and elbow armour, is it a not very tightly governed sport?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham. Safety? I can't speak for Bike Polo as a whole, but at this tournament, you were not allowed to drink alcohol and smoke marijuana while playing. One or the other was fine, just not both. Seriously, this is kind of a hippie/hipster sport. Many of the contestants flew in from the USA, mainly New York, rode their bikes a few miles from the airport to the park, slept and played there, and then rode back to the airport. This is the dry season in Puerto Rico, and it gets them out of the winter blahs of New York.


----------



## Roo (Feb 19, 2017)

TexPhoto said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tex.
> ...



Nice shots Tex!

The few times I've seen it played here, it's not on a huge area like a traditional polo field but more like the size of an ice hockey rink or smaller. Not much of a chance for a high speed collision.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Tex. 
Now that is funny, one or the other but not both! ;D 
By the way, lest anyone should think otherwise, I'm no health and safety nut, I grew up not wearing a cycling crash helmet and still believe it is my choice to wear or not to wear. It is my prerogative to look where I'm walking or fall over the crack in the pavement, it is not anyone else's fault when I am looking at a distraction! :-[
I sometimes think airbags should be replaced with a spike (or just an old fashioned steering wheel and column) people might be more careful with a sharp pointy thing instead of a pillow!  : ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tex.
> ...


----------

